# uzun boylu, siyah saçlı



## Arabus

Hello,

Why do we say _uzun boylu_ and _siyah saçlı_ instead of _**boyu uzun_ (his length is tall) and _**saçı siyah (his hair is black)_?


----------



## FlyingBird

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Why do we say _uzun boylu_ and _siyah saçlı_ instead of _**boyu uzun_ (his length is tall) and _**saçı siyah (his hair is black)_?


siyah saçlı=black hairy
saçı siyah(tır)=his/her hair is black


You should understand the meaning of suffixes li/lı/lu/lü


----------



## FlyingBird

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Why do we say _uzun boylu_ and _siyah saçlı_ instead of _**boyu uzun_ (his length is tall) and _**saçı siyah (his hair is black)_?


Here you can read more about those suffixes:

http://www.turkishclass.com/forumTitle_57266


----------



## Arabus

Is the suffix added only to _saç __[siyah + (saç + lı)]_ or to the whole phrase _siyah saç_ _[(siyah + saç) + lı]_?


----------



## Reverence

_Siyah saç _is not a phrase. It means "black hair" and thus is a mere adjective clause. _Siyah saçlı_ means "with black hair" or "black-haired"; it is safe to assume that the suffix applies to the entire clause, without breaking the structure.


----------



## Arabus

Is the sentence _saçı siyah_ correct or not?


----------



## Rallino

It's correct.
Saçı siyah kız - The girl whose hair is black.
Siyah saçlı kız - The black-haired girl

First one is a reduced relative clause, second one is an adjective-noun complex.


----------



## Arabus

Thank you.


----------

